# Gulp Shrimp under a popping cork?



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

I see people have been having a lot of sucess using this technique for trout on grass flats. I've only caught a couple trout doing this though. I'm tired of expensive live shrimp being eatin by pinfish before the trout reach it so I thought i'd give gulps a try.

What length leader, jighead, and rigging style do you use. How often do you pop the cork if at all?


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

My first answer is "it depends". I fish a popper two ways. But both ways I use a flurocarbon leader. 

1) I set up for shallow water with a Texas rig (like rigging for worm fishing for bass) with a popping cork. I usually use a brass bullet weight (sometimes I will add a glass bead and clicker). This gives me an option of bottom fishing later by just removing the popping cork without totally re-rigging.

2)The other way for deeper waters I rig a use a red jig head, a weighted popping cork and most of the time about 2-3 foot of leader. There are times that I use just a hook no weight and just a weighted popping cork. 

These are only basic ideas, I always manage to tweak out something different when I out there.


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like the 'Cajun Thunder' poppin' corks. I know Academy has em and I'm sure Outcast and GBB&T has them too. Tie on to your line, then tie on about a 3 foot section of fluro, then tie on a small jig head.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Eric Holstman posted a report yesterday with good info on this...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic126622-15-1.aspx

He catches fish so I take most of his advice.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

You have found the "fish finder". 



I use 3-4 ft of leader (depending on the water depth). Ideally you would like the bait to ALMOST reach the bottom. I put a 1/8oz jig head (your choice of color, but cant go wrong with chartreuse) and gulp bait of choice. Some jig heads, like owner worm hooks have screw on piece for the bait, they work well. As a float I always use the "Equalizer". When worked correctly it will lay flat until the bait reaches the bottom of its drop, or a fish hits it. Then it will stand vertical. So you jerk, the equalizer moves forward, bait follows up to the surface. Then bait falls to the bottom (different style jig heads produce different downward flutters), once at the bottom the equalizer stands up. 



Fish 9 times out of 10 will hit the bait on the FALL. Sometimes they will not hit it until near the bottom. It also helps to just let the bait sit there (especially in the center of a sand patch in grass), a little twitch here and there, no hits move on. If you find the hits early in the fall, speed up the time between jerks (i.e. the bait stays higher in the water column. If the fish start hitting your equalizer, switch to top water. This can be a great fishing method, but I prefer to use this method to find fish. This helps me figure out what colors, what depth, how fast, and most importantly where the fish are. 



Hope this helps. O also good rule of thumb, summer time bite- sunrise and sunset are the best times, generally the fish shut down during the heat of the day. Also summer time usually means faster retrieves.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Gulp works great, no doubt.

I've foudn that Big Bites Bio Baits stand up to the pinfish a bit better though and look very real and smell just as nasty as Gulp.

If you can find them, get them and try it for yourself.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I will say my leader length is on the long side. Too close to the cork and theres no point in using floro.


----------

